# West Bay Galveston



## Muellertime (Jul 22, 2016)

Fished Friday with little luck, found some good fish Saturday evening and Sunday morning. Fished saturday from 3pm till dark and pulled in 4 trout from 21" to bust below 27". Sunday pulled in 5 trout from 16"- to 27 1/2" along with one stud slot red. One big girl was released. Everything was caught on skitter walks and down souths in about 2'-3' of water.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice fish, I guess it's time for me to put my leaky waders in the trash.


----------



## Cnovel77554 (Apr 9, 2017)

nice fish


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Good stuff. I stuck a 23" and 21" Saturday afternoon on 1/8 oz DSL. I also had another heavy one pull off at the boat after a long fight. I found them on my last spot of the day and they were holding around shell.


----------



## jd.marshall (Apr 15, 2015)

Gig Em!
Nice haul


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

There ya go!! Finally I see someone I personally know on here since before I got on here.


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Excellent fish !


----------



## brad king (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice work!!


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Great Job!


----------

